# New draw! Answer please! V2!



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

What's up folks?

I'm bringing you my last drawing :3
It's a 2nd version for something I've done before, if you are interested on it, it's here http://www.artistforum.com/graphite-drawing/new-draw-answer-please-23441/

Now, I like this one muuuuuch more. I must say I'm proud of it, I did use a reference for the outlines but the shadowing it's done from my mind.

Here it is :vs_blush:



Spoiler












I don't know why the arms looks so white, they are brighter than the legs but in the pic they seem like if I didn't do anything >.< it may be the scanner 
Here is another one with a contrast touch made in the PC, that's how the arms really look life >.< I Should make a mix between them so I would have the correct body and the right arms 



Spoiler

















IITS TIME... FOR THE BIG QUESTION! :vs_cool:

I'm making the same question as before. I want you to answer sincerely.

*What do you think he is thinking/feeling? When you look at him, are you able to perceive something? *

Any critique will be good recieved ^_^ Don't be afraid of pointing out mistakes, I like it but I know it has a lot :laugh:


----------



## karliejaye (Mar 31, 2015)

When I look at him I see someone struggling with internal demons. Very introspective, maybe even dissociating. I like it a lot. Very powerful (though vulnerable at the same time) position and expression.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Ooohhh.. Getting better buddy!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The shading makes the picture come alive. This is a big step forward from the first one FanKi. 

His eyes are very expressive, also his body language. In this one he comes across to me as angry and closing himself in from the outside world. It's so good. It is not easy to convey an emotion and you did it well.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

To me.. he looks like he is very frightened or worried about something


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I see determination ....angst. Your art improvement is blowing my mind, @FanKi!! Bravo!


----------



## Leo (Sep 24, 2015)

I see alot of fear especially in the eyes and how he is holding his arms 
I really think you did an amazing job on this both with the shading and portraying emotion ^_^


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

That's it! "Internal demons" Frightened, worried, fear, angst "closing himself in from the outside world"... that's exactly what I wanted!

Thanks to everyone =)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You definitely portrayed the emotion well. That is what good art is all about.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You did a very nice job and especially so in capturing his emotions. You were able to convey the exact emotions you were hoping to convey and that is no small task. Great job!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is wonderful! You were green as the grass when you joined here and now you have already accomplished what other people have said is their most difficult challenge! A person with expression! Way to go!:encore::clap:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you girls! 

Next challenge: Maybe my dog :O


----------

